# Getting an AKC jump height card?



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Since all of we Canadians are extremely honest, measuring at a trial is not required. We do it ourselves and put the number on the entry. You just measure yourself and check what the height is for measure at the withers.
In obedience it is very specific to the exact height. In rally, there is a range: Casey jumps 24" in obedience and 16" in rally. I think he would be jumping 26" if we ever compete in agility.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

You can just have the number.

Typically measuring is done first thing in the morning before the trial starts. If you're lucky and the judge has a few minutes during the day or an extra VMO is also there, you may be able to get the measurement sometime during the day, but don't count on it.

Also, make sure the person doing the measurements is a VMO or the measurement only counts for the trial that day. (If you google AKC VMO, you can find the list of judges that are VMOs online and then look up who is judging at the trial to check.)

You need two measurements after they turn two (I don't remember off the top of my head if if needs to be two different judges). If they're under two, they only need one measurement until they hit two.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

if they jump 24, do they even need to have a jump height card?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes in agility all dogs (AKC) need a jump height card. Belle was only measured once. She was so tall they knew she was not going to get 5+ inches smaller, so we got our card. 

Teddi had two measurements. She was not close to the line but two measurements. No big deal. If your dog is at least two years old. You need two measurements after they are two. 

If they are having a trial and have a measuring official (not all trials have one) by all means get a measurement out of the way. Other wise it is not a big deal. You can enter trials without height cards you just need to be measured at the trial usually some un-godly hour in the AM. :uhoh: The measurement must be done by a VMO in order to count. Some judges (not all) are VMO, some times a VMO will run a dog at a trial. You need to ask the trial secretary if there will be a VMO on the premise. Otherwise no point in getting measured. 

Ann


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

kgiff said:


> You need two measurements after they turn two (I don't remember off the top of my head if if needs to be two different judges). If they're under two, they only need one measurement until they hit two.


Yes, it needs to be two different VMOs.

You might want to practice with him so he doesn't freak out with the measuring. Around here, the measuring device is on a pause table and a wicket is lowered to touch the dogs shoulders. They need to stand up normally and hold still for this.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I will check and see if they have a VMO, didn't know about that part.:wavey:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Even if there is no VMO its good to go practice. Usually the premium will state whether or not the judge is a VMO. You also need measurements from two different judges, so same judge on different days does not count.

What is your guess on height? 22" and under need two measurements. If you are over you can get a permanent card with just one.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Even if there is no VMO its good to go practice. Usually the premium will state whether or not the judge is a VMO. You also need measurements from two different judges, so same judge on different days does not count.
> 
> What is your guess on height? 22" and under need two measurements. If you are over you can get a permanent card with just one.


Augie is a short guy. When I've tried to measure him I get around 20".


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Augie's Mom said:


> Augie is a short guy. When I've tried to measure him I get around 20".


As a point of reference, Quiz is 21.5". I don't think Auggie is shorter than Quiz.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> As a point of reference, Quiz is 21.5". I don't think Auggie is shorter than Quiz.


Most likely I'm not measuring him right. :doh:

Hopefully I can get him measured this weekend. One of the judges is a VMO, so I can get one measurement under our belts.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Be careful though. If he is right around 22" I would see how he does being measured first before I got an official measurement. The measuring does make many dogs nervous and they hunch up which gets them measured taller. Some VMO's will work with the dog to relax them so they measure at their true height but some will just measure when they are hunched and you might wind up jumping 24" when he should measure 20."


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

If you get one measurement 22" or under and one over, I believe you can request one "challenge measurement" also.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

You need to get the third measurement unless you want to jump 24". Selli's first measurement was 22.5" and her second measurement was 22" so we got the third at 22" and she jumps 20".


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Really, Quiz is that tall? Boo measured at 21 7/8" ...

If you know anyone who is a judge or otherwise somehow knows about measuring dogs, it might be good to have them measure him for practice. They can show you ways to make him shorter. Getting it done after the rally trial when he's tired would also be good. I know someone who got to move their dog from 24" to 20" because they measured at the end of the day, did two runs of agility and then played fetch a lot, which somehow ended up "shrinking" the dog :


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

If you think he is going to be close to 22" I would practice as well. You should be able to get someone to help you at the trial. Some dogs are more relaxed when they are tired. With Mira we just hung out by the table for awhile and relaxed. She measured in at 22 7/8


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your help. We had to wait awhile after Rally finished to get measured (3hrs) but we practiced on the table with the help of several good friends and then watched Agility for awhile. Augie now thinks the table with the measuring thingy is just great. 

We got our first official measurement at 21 3/4". 

BTW, we also got RAE legs 8 and 9. Only 1 more to go, Yahooo!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> BTW, we also got RAE legs 8 and 9. Only 1 more to go, Yahooo!


Whoo hoo!!! When's your next try?

LOL, everyone's talking about wanting their dogs to measure shorter, while I keep wanting Flip to grow another half inch so he can be considered in standard.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Whoo hoo!!! When's your next try?


I think next month. We are very happy right now!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! We are rooting for another measurement under 22" for you!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So we got our 2nd measurement today for our jump height card and came 
in at 21 1/4". What a relief!

Also, he was just perfect on the table while being measured, stood like a statue.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Augie's Mom said:


> So we got our 2nd measurement today for our jump height card and came
> in at 21 1/4". What a relief!
> 
> Also, he was just perfect on the table while being measured, stood like a statue.


WOW! Quiz is 21.5! I never would've guess Auggie to be shorter than Quiz... either that, or Quiz was all arch-backed for his measurements! Congrats on making the 20" jump height!


----------

